# Lee Silva PFS Simple-Shot Unboxing



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Lee is the man and he makes really cool stuff. Thanks for sharing the cool vid Canh8r!

be well,

SF


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lee Silva is the Lee of all Silvas... Thanks for sharing CanPreserver


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Is it of the blacksheep series?


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice PFS!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Hehehe.... My computer is so slow that I'm unable to view video!! On a hunch, I'm assuming you like the little guy. Thanks a bunch for the "shot in the arm" review, a new friendship, and your constant support!! Thanks to the rest of you Knuckle-heads, as well!! You all kick major CAN!!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for the review. There may be a PFS in my future. :hmm:


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool shooter... nice shooting my friend...may your ammo fly straight~AKAOldmiser


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Yep, Lee Silva gotz some mad skillz with the iron and fire! And a dang good fella to boot


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

gotta love lee silva, Need one of his pickles 

-Epic


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Gotta love Lee! Personality as big as the state he lives in!!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Lee is a great dude.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Honestly, you guys.... This is the best class action complement I have ever received... Thanks so much! My personality isn't really that big!! Gary! It's just the way these pants are cut, I swear...... hehehe Princes, all of you!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Honestly, you guys.... This is the best class action complement I have ever received... Thanks so much! My personality isn't really that big!! Gary! It's just the way these pants are cut, I swear...... hehehe Princes, all of you!!!


You gota get some Bibs my friend..OM


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, you guys.... This is the best class action complement I have ever received... Thanks so much! My personality isn't really that big!! Gary! It's just the way these pants are cut, I swear...... hehehe Princes, all of you!!!
> ...


Hehehehe


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Sweet !


----------

